# Pictures from Canada Day & 4th of July ... what did you and your equine do?



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

hehe so cute! he has such a love-able face! 
 you just gave me the idea to stich my scotland flag on to an old numnah


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

That's great, I am sure you made a lot of kids very happy with their rides! 

We have a group of friends that the hubby and I do our local parades with, we all have miniatures. They are always a big hit with the crowds, young and old! :wink:
Here are a couple snaps from our 4th of July this year.

Domino









Kozmo









The view...


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

My Mini and I were in a Canada Day Parade. A few people asked for photos with him and he got so much attention. He was a very good boy


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Jessskater said:


> My Mini and I were in a Canada Day Parade. A few people asked for photos with him and he got so much attention. He was a very good boy



How fun! 
Did you get any pics, love to see them?


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I love the little things on the minis' legs they are adorable!


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

I did get pics, but they are on the iPhone still.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks Paintluver, they are so tolerant! :lol:
I have a lot of fun thinking of "costumes" for all the different parades we participate in.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

I worked on Canada day so Cody was able to enjoy a nice day off in the sun with his friends


----------



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh wow! your mini's are WAY too cute! XD


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

**



spiritedlittlecopperspots said:


> that's great, i am sure you made a lot of kids very happy with their rides! :d
> 
> we have a group of friends that the hubby and i do our local parades with, we all have miniatures. They are always a big hit with the crowds, young and old! :wink:
> here are a couple snaps from our 4th of july this year.
> ...


so dang cute!!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

PerchiesKisses said:


> Oh wow! your mini's are WAY too cute! XD





sierrams1123 said:


> so dang cute!!




Thanks every body, I will pass your comments on to Kozmo and Domino! :lol:


----------

